# Does my new mom have enough milk?



## soonergal (Mar 31, 2005)

I have 4 new babies. Born May 28th. 
I am so excited they are all so cute. I have one concern though. The mom doesn't seem to have milk coming from every nipple. What should I do. The puppies are gaining weight, but I am afraid she may run out of milk. Any suggestions would be great. Someone told me to give the mom beer. 

I know there are a lot of educated chi people here. I knew this would be the place to ask for the best advice. Thanks so much. Have a good day to all!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i don't think she will run out of milk as long as she's eating well and drinking well and the puppies are suckling.


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

I wouldn't give her beer, the alcohol could kill her. :?


----------



## soonergal (Mar 31, 2005)

*Mommy's milk*

Thanks so much! Won't be giving her beer! 

So is there anything I should give to her to make sure she doesn't dry up or has enough milk?

Sorry I am new to being a chi mommy. I want to do everything possible to make sure my little ones are geting enough to eat. I guess the best thing is to just monitor the puppies weights???????


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Mommy's milk*



soonergal said:


> Thanks so much! Won't be giving her beer!
> 
> So is there anything I should give to her to make sure she doesn't dry up or has enough milk?
> 
> Sorry I am new to being a chi mommy. I want to do everything possible to make sure my little ones are geting enough to eat. I guess the best thing is to just monitor the puppies weights???????


i'd buy a book on breeding. not to sound rude but these things should have been looked up and researched more thoroughly before she was pregnant. it's not too late, a book that someone recomends is the book of the bitch.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Not every nipple will have milk. Only the ones the puppies nurse off the most are the one that produces the milk, just like a woman if you breast feed on one side more than the other one has more milk. If they are fat and healthy then they are getting enough to eat. PLEASE who ever told you to give her beer is WRONG would you give a baby beer? Make sure you are increasing her diet and fluids so she can produce enough milk


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't want to add insult to injury, but consider human nursing, alcohol and other drugs are passed through the breast milk to the young. Therefore if you gave the mother beer, you would not only make her sick, you would also put the babies at a high risk of mortality. I've also heard of this ridiculous gimmick, a few months ago, an owner gave his nursing beagle mother a little Budweiser each day, and she ended up with liver failure and all her puppies died. Under no circumstances follow idiotic advice, good for you that you didn't and you definately had the intelligence to ask us here for advice=)


----------



## soonergal (Mar 31, 2005)

If you don't want to sound rude luv4mygirls, then don't make a rude comment!!!

I thought this was a nice place to get good advice, not a shame shame. We all have to learn. Obviously there always has to one who has to make the smart a** remarks.

luv4mygirls, I will take care of my babies just fine without your rude a** advice.

For all the others thanks for you nice, friendly advice!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

soonergal said:


> If you don't want to sound rude luv4mygirls, then don't make a rude comment!!!
> 
> I thought this was a nice place to get good advice, not a shame shame. We all have to learn. Obviously there always has to one who has to make the smart a** remarks.
> 
> ...



:shock: testy!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I didn't think she was rude at all, just pointing out that you should have done your homework _before_ breeding. I'm finding out more and more that breeding is not for amateurs. You really need to know your stuff to avoid being unpleasantly surprised when something goes wrong. When things do go wrong, it's the dogs who suffer.


----------



## soonergal (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah...yeah....we all have our days!

I did my homework, just because I didn't go and WASTE MONEY on a book doesn't mean I didn't do any research. Its not like I said ok I am going to breed my dog, cross my fingers and let nature take care of it. Gosh hope everything comes out ok. Surely they will, hell dogs have been doing this for years right????
I think I did a great job as a chi owner with my b**** and her pups. I just had some questions about her milk coming in and thought this was a good information site. 
But, obviously you can't ask a question on here without getting rude remarks or accused of being a bad breeder. 
My chi and puppies are going great without the help of any book or any of you. I have found valuable information on the internet amoung several animal care sites. Thanks for NOTHING!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

You are welcome for nothing except the great advice that was given  :roll: Please don't post here anymore. We do not need ignorant people or breeders to disrupt this board.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

That was interesting... Now lets move on. :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

soonergal said:


> Yeah...yeah....we all have our days!
> 
> I did my homework, just because I didn't go and WASTE MONEY on a book doesn't mean I didn't do any research. Its not like I said ok I am going to breed my dog, cross my fingers and let nature take care of it. Gosh hope everything comes out ok. Surely they will, heck dogs have been doing this for years right????
> I think I did a great job as a chi owner with my b**** and her pups. I just had some questions about her milk coming in and thought this was a good information site.
> ...


yeah cause you can believe all the info you find on the internet..... :roll: 

i don't think i said anything wrong to you. i plan to breed in the future and i have a binder filled with information from what the breed standard is for the breed i plan on breeding all the way up to what to do after all the puppies have gone to knew homes. i said i didn't mean to sound rude cause there was no better way than to come out and say haven't you done any research before she got pregnant? now i'll just go have a beer and keep my fingers off the keyboard..... good luck with your puppies :wave:


----------



## soonergal (Mar 31, 2005)

You know, I will continue to post on this site, even if I have to re-register. 
Because I honestly do believe there are people here that do have good advice and ARE nice people.

I originally posted to get good advice not rude comments or accused of being ignorant. That I am not!! I don't like rude people. I believe there is always a nice way of getting you point across without being rude. People actually do get on here for help, and when you do or say things that insult them of course they are going to get upset. 

Like I said I did my research I have a ton of papers too that I have printed from the internet. I was just asking a question. 
I can take care of my dogs with or without your help. They are doing great!! And just because someone has a question to post doesn't make them ignorant. It makes them interested in your advice.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Calm down! I don't think your getting off to a very good start! You asked for advice, yes? Some advice you got you didn't agree on or found it offensive, yes? Well then theres no reason to blow ya head off at others and the entire site with a THANKS FOR NOTHING! 
Luv4mygirls was not being rude, she gave some advice and recomended a book, I don't think thats a waste of money?!
If you continue posting...if you re-register...thats up to you
but please don't start getting aggressive or defensive over a comment you dont agree on. It causes an up roar on the site and then another and another and it would become a site Im sure most of us including yourself wouldnt feel welcome or happy to be on :wave: xxx xxx xxxx


----------

